# Is Uber taking the tips?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Doesn't make sense. There were some tips when it first started. Now it seems like I'll go days without a tip. And I've heard the ''I'll tip in the app'' thing too. I don't understand why some people even make a joke about that. Like recently this group of people laughed about how lazy they are, so they have to order a ride instead of walking 200 feet. Then they say ''Plus tip, plus the tip!''

I'm just really perplexed. I am taking Uber and Lyft a lot myself lately because I have been traveling. And I always tell them I'll tip them in the app and I do. I do it in front of them if possible. Or I'll give cash. I make my tips be known, it makes them feel good, and makes myself feel good.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Same here


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Just words... I just started back and was happy to see tips were added, but I think uber riders aren't used to tipping so they don't. Learned quick that I'll tip you is equivalent to I'll make it worth your while. Means nothing.

Had a lady yesterday, very sweet actually, who said she also uses lyft and is so happy uber added tips. Great ride. No tip. But someone else did tip me though, ironically a super curt rider who was having a bad day. Ya just never know with these folks.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

If a customer gives $5 on the tipping app, but Uber shows us its only $2, how would we ever know??

The only way I can think of is to drive someone you know, and have them tip you and they tell you how much they tipped


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Do you have proof that someone tipped $5 not just them saying they did.


----------

